# BEST SPEAKERS IVE EVER HEARD



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Magnapan Speakers MG 1 Magneplaner Speakers Vintage | eBay

Magneplanar mg-1 ($70) - diyAudio

if you have room, do it.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Keep those ****s man! WTF?!? Even if you gotta keep them in storage until all the kids are grown, you will regret selling them for the rest of your life. I STILL keep kicking myself over some Infinity Kappa towers and JBL L7's (yeah THOSE L7's, not Kickers :mean I sold back in the late 90's. Had I known the yuppie mindset of "everything has to be small but our SUV" was taking over and the era of big speakers was slowly dying, I never ever would have let them go.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Might not help that you can't spell magnepan in your eBay title.

What's package and shipping going to look like?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

senior800 said:


> Might not help that you can't spell magnepan in your eBay title.


not my listing





senior800 said:


> What's package and shipping going to look like?


he'll probably put them in a box and send them to you.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Maggies are wonderful speakers. But like anything else they have their limitations. I have never owned Maggies but I did EXTENSIVE listening sessions years ago when I was trying to decide between Maggies, Carver Amazings, and B&Ws. To the shop's dismay I am sure, I ended up purchasing none of the above after spending many hours listening. All great speakers BTW. 

The good:
Image like nothing else I have heard. Just hang images right there so you feel like you can reach out and touch the instruments. Soundstage has both good depth and width well past the edge of the speakers. Easy to place instruments. Subtle nuances are rendered very well. Rivals or even surpasses electrostats like Martin Logans in these respects. Great sound at low to moderate volume. Hard to beat for classical and jazz when set up correctly. 

The bad:
No bass at all. Must have a subwoofer, but integrating a sub with the Maggies is very difficult. Very difficult load to drive. Don't even think of driving these without a superior amp, which can handle low impedence, like 1 ohm at some frequencies. Very hard to set up in a room. Must be well away from any walls and toe in is very critical. Very small sweet spot, must be willing to have a dedicated listening position. Cannot rock at all, volume is very limited. Loses composure with even moderately loud music, very audible distortion. There is only so much air the ribbons can move, and I suspect the lower midrange to midbass is the problem. If you want dynamics then these are not your speakers. They would be poor choice for HT, Rock, etc.


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

60ndown said:


> he'll probably put them in a box and send them to you.


LOL


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

jimbno1 said:


> The good:
> Image like nothing else I have heard. Just hang images right there so you feel like you can reach out and touch the instruments. Soundstage has both good depth and width well past the edge of the speakers. Easy to place instruments. Subtle nuances are rendered very well. Rivals or even surpasses electrostats like Martin Logans in these respects. Great sound at low to moderate volume. Hard to beat for classical and jazz when set up correctly.


i agree with about 85% of this



jimbno1 said:


> The bad:
> No bass at all. . Very hard to set up in a room. Must be well away from any walls and toe in is very critical. Very small sweet spot, must be willing to have a dedicated listening position. Cannot rock at all, volume is very limited. Loses composure with even moderately loud music, very audible distortion. There is only so much air the ribbons can move, and I suspect the lower midrange to midbass is the problem. If you want dynamics then these are not your speakers. They would be poor choice for HT, Rock, etc.


and i disagree with 85% of this, *maybe* its the exact model, maybe i had a freak pair, but mine definitely

1. did not need a sub, they played very well down to 40 hz, maybe even a bit lower?
2.after experimenting with toe in and placement for almost 2 hours i could make the sweet spot pretty big (2.5 feet across, moving my head 18" each way) yea the image changed, but it was there.
3.they could definitely get loud, loud enough that 2 excited guys listening to them had to shout over the volume to be heard, zero distortion.
4.they do rock very well IF you want to hear your rock like it was recorded.



the guy says very clearly in the listing that most maggies have no bass, but these have good bass. they look identical to the speakers i just traded.

id bet $$ these are the exact same speakers, and if they are, they are simply amazing......


----------

